# Can one opt out of Eir contract if price agreed increases.



## E cork (26 Feb 2018)

I switched to Eir for TV,broadband & landline package in September 2017. Since then I have continuous problems with non compliance of the package that was agreed then. I spend about an hour on the phone to customer service & the loyalty team each month to rectify my bill. I have also asked them to change the name on the bill to include me. It is currently in my husbands name but with a prefix of Mrs. Each time I call I have to get my husband to give permission for them to speak to me ( he has hearing difficulties,and cannot converse on the phone) but they refuse point blank to change the name. 
The package quote was €85 per month, but with a 6 month discount of €35 in an 18 month contract.This discount wasn't implemented straight away & when I noticed it & queried same, I was promised it would be extended for another 6 months from Feb 2018. I also noticed the basic quote of €85 has now increased to €91.
 I have just received my March bill & the discount has not been applied as promised. I called but again they refused to speak to me & unfortunately my husband is in hospital & wasn't here to give permission! Right now I want to just get out of the contract as I can't deal with them anymore. Does the increase in package quote from €85 to €91 during the contract give me that right? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Delboy (26 Feb 2018)

Have a read of this thread from boards.ie
https://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=104548556


----------



## Leo (27 Feb 2018)

You generally have around 30 days from the time of a price increase to cancel a telecoms contract. Your rights and instructions on how to proceed should accompany any price increase notification.

Check the terms & conditions of your original contract on the price to be applied at the end of your discount period. They may have allowed for the base price to increase during the discount period.


----------



## Bigbird (17 Jul 2018)

Hi E Cork, 

I read your post and could have penned it myself! I got a letter in the post in March saying that there was going to be a price increase and in the last paragraph it said you can cancel contract if unhappy etc. 

My bills seemed to be similar to yours in price.  I called them to cancel and they offered me a slight reduction.  I continued to haggle with them until i got it down to 63.50 per month indefinitely.   Exact same as last package too.  I’m happy with that but will continue tinge to keep an eye out for something more competitive! Did you have movie rentals included in the higher bills because we did?


----------



## POC (17 Jul 2018)

As an aside - I know it’s a bit old fashioned, but I presume it’s still acceptable for a married woman to be called Mrs John Smith, if her husbands name is John Smith. It’s probably used in writing (such as on your Éir account), rather than in conversation. But I wouldn’t fancy your chances of making that argument with someone in a call centre, who could be very young, or foreign, or unaware of this kind of old fashioned etiquette.
I know if I’m writing to a married couple, such as a Christmas card, I’d tend to write Mr and Mrs John Smith on the envelope, rather than using both first names.


----------

